# Latest Yard Sale Purchase



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought this item today for $10.00.
The seller calked it a "lab jack".

I already have a couple of ideas in mind for use in the shop but I'm interested in what ideas you may have.

The height range is 2 1/2" to 11 inches.

Suggestions?

Jeff


----------



## doug1980 (Mar 28, 2011)

Isn't that a board stretcher?  I think it's really cool, not sure what I would use it for, but I want one.


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Put an indicator on it and use it for a height gauge. If it's sturdy enough to get repeat readings?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Would make for a nice router lift if ya need one.... lot cheaper too.:smile:


----------



## eccentrictinkerer (Feb 18, 2009)

I picked up a couple of these at a 3M auction.

Best thing in the world for replacing garbage disposers!

I'm a handyman and use it 2-3 times a month. Saves wear and tear on the old arms.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sometimes, you need an extra set of hands to hold a longer board level. This would work.


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Use it for a coffee cup lift so you don't have to reach down to your bench for your cup. :laughing:


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 26, 2011)

I am jealous- I would use it to hold my pepsi can up so that when I reach for a tool it would not get knocked over. It would serve useful in holding up the ends of boards without full length support. Nice find.


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

If the unit would handle the weight, then you could use to help hold up cabinets when installing them above countertops. Of course you would need a block underneath it to get your minimum 16 inches. So two of those would be VERY VERY handy.


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

Cool. Probably outfeed like the rest of these guys are saying. It's not a fixed outfeed, could be used on the miter saw, then the planer, then this and that or the other thing. Pretty cool man.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

Id use it as an adjustable base for my laser level.here is a link to a site that sells them. 58-83 dollars and come in either 100 or 200 pound capacity.




http://www.labdepotinc.com/Product_Details~id~334~pid~12639.aspx


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

Man that's a good question. Do you have any idea what it was made for? I would most likely used it as a wing for my chop saw (Compound miter saw).


----------



## jfwernicke (Jan 11, 2008)

*What do you do with a lab jack?*

In laboratories that handle liquids (chemistry, biochemistry, microbiology, etc) they are used to elevate containers. So why not just have a shelf? For chromatography, liquids can be forced through a resin by gravity. The flow rate has to be carefully controlled so as to get the best separation, and this can be done by fine adjustments of the hight of the fluid going into the resin, using gravity to put more or less pressure on the liquid. When the 
liquid level goes down flow rate decreases, so the container is cranked up. This requires careful attention, often over a long time, which is why pumps are usually used now. You can believe all this because I have a PhD in biochemistry and spent many hours in the lab. I miss the lab, maybe that's why I like woodworking - doing something unique. This is probably more detail than you wanted, but when else do I get to talk about chromatography?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I've had a similar device in my shop for 7 or 8 years.....mine's a laboratory lift that got tossed....never thought of it as a router lift or for installing a disposal, but it's good to know! :thumbsup:


----------



## MrWoodworking (Apr 14, 2011)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> I picked up a couple of these at a 3M auction.
> 
> Best thing in the world for replacing garbage disposers!
> 
> I'm a handyman and use it 2-3 times a month. Saves wear and tear on the old arms.


Oh, what I would have given to have one and know this 6 weeks ago. I used a couple Irwin Quick Grips turned outward. Talk about awkward!


----------



## mr. jinchao (May 3, 2011)

Wow 200lbs!! You could use that to hoist kids up to your workbench so they can see! I didn't know this existed, great find for sure.


----------



## Biscobob (Jul 25, 2011)

eccentrictinkerer said:


> I picked up a couple of these at a 3M auction.
> 
> Best thing in the world for replacing garbage disposers!
> 
> I'm a handyman and use it 2-3 times a month. Saves wear and tear on the old arms.


I have installed more garbage disposers than I care to remember and my arms ache just thinking about it, would have been great to have one of those. I can think of a few 230v furnace blowers that I could have used it for also. Cool item.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

based on color id say that thing was made to hold a bud light..:thumbsup:


----------



## Burt (Nov 16, 2009)

Cool, I'd put a motor on that jack screw though.


----------



## EagleTa2 (Jan 2, 2012)

I realize this may be an ole post... but this lift is just cool.

I want one just to say that I have one


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I missed this one. It'd be handy for holding level boards when marking out pins (or tails) on dovetail layout.


----------



## Lilblee (Sep 5, 2013)

Router lift

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## AtomicTermite (Feb 28, 2018)

EagleTa2 said:


> I realize this may be an ole post... but this lift is just cool.
> 
> I want one just to say that I have one


Me too


----------

